# Beer: Build your own 6-pack locations



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

With the beer reviews going up, folks are starting to ask where to get these brews. Because we are spread out all over what may be convenient to me might be very inconvenient for another.

So I thought I would get us a thread started so that we can identify locations that offer the "build your own 6-pack" program for beers. When you find a store location that has this program, please post up in response to this thread so that we can keep a running list of those locations. This, hopefully, will be helpful to other members here on the forum when they are out and about and wanting to pick up a variety of brews!

So yall post away!!!!

============================================

Here are some to get ya started:

[Fort Worth] Central Market
4651 West Freeway
Fort Worth, TX 76107

[South Arlington/Mansfield] Kegs & Corks
2240 Matlock Road
Arlington, TX 76001

[Mansfield] Krogers Supermarket
3001 Matlock Road
Mansfield, TX 76063

[Duncanville] Keg & Barrel
1538 South Clark Road
Duncanville, TX 75137-3602

[Carrollton] Sams Beer & Wine
2760 E Trinity Mills Road
Carrollton, TX 75006


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

/Found another great store in Mansfield that provides this program! Beer & Wine World on Debbie Lane (& 287) has over 200 brews to choose from!!!! Talk about being like a kid in the candy store!!! 200!!!! And the staff there are top notch! Chat with Binit (owner) and you'll soon find out he knows his brews and knows how to match certain brews to your tastes!!! And on top of all that, he has the BEST stocked glassware section I've yet to run across at prices that just can't be beat! So if you ever stop by, tell Binit that you heard about his store right here!! And for the cigar officianados..... yeah, there's some tasty treats there for you too!

Beer & Wine World
26 E. Debbie Lane, Suite 102
Mansfield, TX 76063
(682) 518-7467
http://www.beerwineworld.com


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

In the Toledo area the Andersons is the best bet !

Their best location is in Maumee, Ohio on Ford st.

As for the address..if you make it to Ford st. you will be able to find them !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL yeah they are hard to miss.


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

CORRECTION!!!!

That address I had for Kegs & Corks in my initial post is incorrect!!! It should be:

Kegs & Corks
2240 Matlock Road
Mansfield, TX 76063

My apologies to any that may have driven to the previous address only not to find the beer store!!


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

[North Carrollton]
Lone Star Beverages
3065 N Josey Lane #62
Carrollton, TX 75007
http://www.lonestarbeverages.com

Ask for Rick and be prepared for a wonderful selection of some amazing craft brews!!


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

[Fort Worth] Crockett Street Bottle Shop 
2805 Crockett St. 
Fort Worth, TX 76107
http://www.bottleshopfw.com


----------

